# LGB 65012 Mogul Sound Trigger with Sierra Sound System?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

From the look of it the LGB 65012 Mogul/Sound Unit Function Trigger should be a perfect match for use with a Soundtraxx Sierra Sound System since both the Trigger and Sierra are 3 wire systems.

It would be an easier install than attaching the reed switches.

I just fried a Sierra Mogul sound unit so I want to be careful.

Am I missing anything?

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, you are correct. Middle wire is common on the 65012 and inside are 2 glass reeds, same as having 2 separate reeds but this unit mounts quite easy on LGB trucks and is at the correct height without using glue/spacers or anything else.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Jerry, you are correct. Middle wire is common on the 65012 and inside are 2 glass reeds, same as having 2 separate reeds but this unit mounts quite easy on LGB trucks and is at the correct height without using glue/spacers or anything else.


Hi Dan,

I've had some sound systems that had to have independent reed switches (no common wires). I'm sure you have too.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sierra, Phoenix, MTS, Massoth, Zimo do use a common connection. Some allow inputs to be either high or low for activation (Phoenix for one).


----------

